# Astrology



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anybody really believe that people shouldn't marry someone because of their star sign?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I doubt it. 
Most people don't believe in it. 

For the record, I'm a Pisces and He's an Aries. 
Don't know if that's a good match astrology wise, but it never stopped us from getting married. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Astrology is important to people who think it is important.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

I know what my sign is but I don't know my wife's, obviously I know her birthday and I could look it up easily enough.

When I was dating if someone had compared our signs to see if we were compatible I would have found it pretty amusing, if they had taken the results seriously I'd have made like a lead seagull and got the flock out of there.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Does anybody really believe that people shouldn't marry someone because of their star sign?


The doctor that attended to your birth had more gravitational influence on you than the alignment of the other planets.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, lots of people believe lots of ridiculous things.

Some people actually think there's a bearded guy up in the clouds and if you drop to your knees every night and on Sunday mornings good things will happen to you but if they don't it's because he has some sort of better plan for you.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

browser said:


> Yes, lots of people believe lots of ridiculous things.
> 
> Some people actually think there's a bearded guy up in the clouds and if you drop to your knees every night and on Sunday mornings good things will happen to you but if they don't it's because he has some sort of better plan for you.


Let's leave santa out of this.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> Does anybody really believe that people shouldn't marry someone because of their star sign?



I wouldn't marry anyone who put credence into "star signs".
Is that close enough for ya?


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Astrology isn't something I spend much time thinking about, but 2hen my husband and I got together, a friend gave us a star chart compatibility report for a present. It wasn't just the sun signs, but a full breakdown of all the planets, all their alignments and positions at the specific date and time of our respective births. It had all the details. And according to these charts, we were way above average in compatibility, and had a surprising number of connections, and according to my friend, it was not at all surprising that we were drawn to each other, and would likely have a very good relationship.

And I have to admit that we are about as close as you can get to soul mates, and are now 20 years in.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

browser said:


> Yes, lots of people believe lots of ridiculous things.
> 
> Some people actually think there's a bearded guy up in the clouds and if you drop to your knees every night and on Sunday mornings good things will happen to you but if they don't it's because he has some sort of better plan for you.


It's one thing to state your opinion on a subject but another to belittle a persons opinion on the same subject.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

rockon said:


> It's one thing to state your opinion on a subject but another to belittle a persons opinion on the same subject.


Who is belittling? I simply described what people say they do when they pray. They drop to their knees and they ask for God to do something for them, and sometimes good things happen and "he" is given the credit and sometimes the person still dies or they don't work out their relationship problems or some other catastrophe happens with no resolution and rather than say "oh this prayer thing doesnt work why do I bother" they just give him a pass for whatever reasons they choose. That little girl was kidnapped, beaten and murdered? Those people in the church were wiped out by a madman in the middle of their religious ceremony? God has a plan. Or depending on your beliefs, he chooses not to interfere. Or Satan is more powerful In which case, why even bother praying in the first place?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

browser said:


> Who is belittling? I simply described what people say they do when they pray. They drop to their knees and they ask for God to do something for them, and sometimes good things happen and "he" is given the credit and sometimes the person still dies or they don't work out their relationship problems or some other catastrophe happens with no resolution and rather than say "oh this prayer thing doesnt work why do I bother" they just give him a pass for whatever reasons they choose. That little girl was kidnapped, beaten and murdered? Those people in the church were wiped out by a madman in the middle of their religious ceremony? God has a plan. Or depending on your beliefs, he chooses not to interfere. Or Satan is more powerful In which case, why even bother praying in the first place?


My imaginary friend in the sky is better than anyone else's imaginary friend in the sky.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

wild jade said:


> Astrology isn't something I spend much time thinking about, but 2hen my husband and I got together, a friend gave us a star chart compatibility report for a present. It wasn't just the sun signs, but a full breakdown of all the planets, all their alignments and positions at the specific date and time of our respective births. It had all the details. And according to these charts, we were way above average in compatibility, and had a surprising number of connections, and according to my friend, it was not at all surprising that we were drawn to each other, and would likely have a very good relationship.
> 
> And I have to admit that we are about as close as you can get to soul mates, and are now 20 years in.


I was in a coffee shop on Thursday waiting for my gf to finish shopping and there was a group of women talking about a friend who had broken up with her husband.She told them one of the reasons for the breakup was their star signs were incompatible.The thing is most of these women were discussing this very seriously.Frankly I think it is a load of rubbish but when I googled it there was a huge amount of articles on the subject.For what it's worth I am an Aries and so is my gf.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I was in a coffee shop on Thursday waiting for my gf to finish shopping and there was a group of women talking about a friend who had broken up with her husband.She told them one of the reasons for the breakup was their star signs were incompatible.The thing is most of these women were discussing this very seriously.Frankly I think it is a load of rubbish but when I googled it there was a huge amount of articles on the subject.For what it's worth I am an Aries and so is my gf.


If they were simply making statements about the sun sign (birth month), then it is no doubt rubbish. A friend of mine used to write the horoscopes for a newspaper chain, and he quite literally just made stuff up -- whatever he felt like saying at the time. So if these women were just assuming that because she was a this and he was a that, they can't be compatible, then I'd agree absolutely that it's bunk.

TBH, I don't know all that much about astrology, but I do know people who do, and it's actually very complex. Just because you and your gf are Aries, for example, doesn't mean you are compatible. There are 9 planets in inter-relationship, and each will be in a different sign at the moment of your birth, and in a different position depending on the place. And any real astrologer will tell you that you need to map out these positions and signs, and examine those inter-relationships to make any sort of accurate interpretation. 

Astrology is everyone's favorite whipping post example of pseudo-science, but while I'd agree that lots of it, especially the pop stuff in newspapers and magazines is 100% bunk, I also think it's totally dismissed out of hand by people who have no idea of what it is and what it involves, and no inclination to test their own hypotheses. 

I wouldn't have broken up with my husband if our star charts showed us to be incompatible -- but I would've broken up with him if we actually were incompatible on important issues. And it's possible that since I had those star charts, I might be reflecting back on them, and then overheard in a cafe saying that we had to break up because our star charts showed we were incompatible. Just sayin'


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I was in a coffee shop on Thursday waiting for my gf to finish shopping and there was a group of women talking about a friend who had broken up with her husband.She told them one of the reasons for the breakup was their star signs were incompatible.The thing is most of these women were discussing this very seriously.Frankly I think it is a load of rubbish but when I googled it there was a huge amount of articles on the subject.For what it's worth I am an Aries and so is my gf.


Astrology is pure rubbish and nobody should pay any need to it


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I was born under Ophiuchus, and have been reading the wrong horoscope most of my life. I believe astrology is every bit as accurate / important as Fortune cookies.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Does anybody really believe that people shouldn't marry someone because of their star sign?


Astrology was a tool in determining the compatibility in a couple previous relationships. Specifically, I had a date with a lady who was big into astrology and I knew that I wouldn't want to date someone who was into astrology.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

My SIL has a guru who can see the future. He told her not to send her son to college because he was going to get into bad company and get into trouble. So, the boy is now in community college for over 6 years. 

What really kills me is how much money they "gift" to this man but cannot pay for their kid to go to a good school. It's too bad the guru could not see her husband was going to cheat. 

But she really believe in this guy. He told her that her critically ill mum was going to die soon. duh
Even, I knew that.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> Astrology was a tool in determining the compatibility in a couple previous relationships. Specifically, I had a date with a lady who was big into astrology and I knew that I wouldn't want to date someone who was into astrology.


There's no future in it.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

browser said:


> Yes, lots of people believe lots of ridiculous things.
> 
> Some people actually think there's a bearded guy up in the clouds and if you drop to your knees every night and on Sunday mornings good things will happen to you but if they don't it's because he has some sort of better plan for you.












**Tips Fedora viciously*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

brooklynAnn said:


> My SIL has a guru who can see the future. He told her not to send her son to college because he was going to get into bad company and get into trouble. So, the boy is now in community college for over 6 years.
> 
> What really kills me is how much money they "gift" to this man but cannot pay for their kid to go to a good school. It's too bad the guru could not see her husband was going to cheat.
> 
> ...


I tool a look at the astrology section in a newspaper one day,five of the star signs were told they were going to win money.That night was the weekly state lottery draw with literally thousands of prizes.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> I tool a look at the astrology section in a newspaper one day,five of the star signs were told they were going to win money.That night was the weekly state lottery draw with literally thousands of prizes.


Soo, you kinda believe? It's just coincidental.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> There's no future in it.


Here is an old pamphlet I found describing the traits of people who are "?".

Strengths: Tenacious, highly imaginative, loyal, emotional, sympathetic, persuasive

Things ? likes: Art, home-based hobbies, relaxing near or in water, helping loved ones, a good meal with friends


I left off the star sign that this is supposed to represent to illustrate that anyone would find these traits to match them.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

brooklynAnn said:


> Soo, you kinda believe? It's just coincidental.


I don't believe any of it.My point was there was going to be thousands of prize winners that night so of course he was going to be right in at least some cases.Another trick is to tell people around Christmas that a surprise gift may be coming.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Relationship Teacher said:


> The doctor that attended to your birth had more gravitational influence on you than the alignment of the other planets.


 :smile2: conjunction >


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> Here is an old pamphlet I found describing the traits of people who are "?".
> 
> Strengths: Tenacious, highly imaginative, loyal, emotional, sympathetic, persuasive
> 
> ...


Sigh, I guess this is a test...

Cancer? 
..............................................................................................................................................................................

The logic behind this choice. Water signs reputably like to live near water.
Water signs. Pisces, Cancer, Scorpio

If you added: loves animals....maybe Pisces..... though tenacious does not fit....... tenacious fits Scorpio.....though helping loved ones? Nah! Not so much.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is another job for my bull**** stamp. Astrology, biorhythms, palm readings...it's all a bunch of hooey.

My wife is a cancer...figures!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've literally just this minute realised something.I'm Aries,so is my girlfriend,unless our baby is two weeks early or over then she will be Aries,both my parents were Aries as is my only sibling.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Sigh, I guess this is a test...
> 
> Cancer?
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................
> ...


Dang it! The fact that you guessed correctly pretty much derails my illustration that no one would be able to guess correctly..... :surprise:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I've literally just this minute realised something.I'm Aries,so is my girlfriend,unless our baby is two weeks early or over then she will be Aries,both my parents were Aries as is my only sibling.


Martians, thee all be.

Our DNA has roots....deep roots.

We are made of the Stuff of Stars. 

From Carbon......to......Zinc.

The Universe is a rolling pulsing waveform. All minor signals super imposed on the greater.

Think frequency modulated.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Martians, thee all be.
> 
> Our DNA has roots....deep roots.
> 
> ...


I normally kinda sorta know what you're trying to say.
This time you have me flummoxed,not a clue.lol.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Imagine that a set of personality characteristics are associated with a particular sign. People who know that that is their sign may well act a bit that way... "yes I am independent and artistic". That will cause the association of personality traits and signs to be correlated. 

Even thought the positions of the planets didn't directly change someone's behavior, their knowledge of that DID. The signs might well have measurable predictive power even if there is no direct physical connection.

This is why I hate social / psychological sciences......


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm very skeptical of astrology but that's because I'm an Aries, and Aries people are very skeptical.


----------



## BeautyBeast (Feb 3, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> I'm very skeptical of astrology but that's because I'm an Aries, and Aries people are very skeptical.


my very skeptical Aries ex changed his skeptical mind when I made few very accurate business predictions for him  and determined the month and year when his mom would pass away (unfortunately it happened)

But I do astrology for 25 years. No I don't advertise.  It's my hobby.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

BeautyBeast said:


> my very skeptical Aries ex changed his skeptical mind when I made few very accurate business predictions for him  and determined the month and year when his mom would pass away (unfortunately it happened)
> 
> But I do astrology for 25 years. No I don't advertise.  It's my hobby.


Thank goodness you don't do it for a living! I live in a busy town and over the years I see these Astrology places pop up and then ultimately shutter their doors. I always think "Why didn't they know that was going to happen?"


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

jb02157 said:


> My wife is a cancer...figures!


We have a way of growing on you.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't believe in astrology.It's bad luck.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> I don't believe in astrology.It's bad luck.


It's bad luck to be superstitious!


----------



## BeautyBeast (Feb 3, 2015)

browser said:


> Thank goodness you don't do it for a living! I live in a busy town and over the years I see these Astrology places pop up and then ultimately shutter their doors. I always think "Why didn't they know that was going to happen?"



it has nothing to do with astrology
world famous cooks may be as good in the kitchen as your neighbour's wife but they make lots of money while she is struggling with basic bills

it's all about image, presentation and good sales

speaking of what's happen, i usually know what will happen.....does it really help me? 

I knew my husband would be a hell-raiser I still married him, because otherwise I would marry a naggy loser.....or become a low income single mom
I knew my current job would be extremely stressful, and I wouldn't be very successful here. I took it and I am overly stressed every day.
because if I did not take this job, I would have lived in shelter on social assistance

so there is often a choice between bad and worse


----------

